# CHACLACAYO-LIMA



## RONINN (May 26, 2007)

PANORAMICAS.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Bonitas casas, bastante verdor! Gracias por las fotos RONINN.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

Muy bonito, se ve tan bien las casas con arboles en todas partes y el verde del cesped y las plantas, y las casas se ven ordernadas...ke bonito  Y mucho mas bonito le quedan los cerros alrededor   

Gracias x las fotos


----------



## JOLUMIGO (Jul 10, 2006)

Se ven algunos clubes de campo, bien ahi


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bonito lugar lleno de zoans verdes, lo ideal para una ciudad del desierto...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Para un fin de semana.*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito se ve Chaclacayo, como se hubiera conservado así Chosica.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nunca habia visto fotos de Chaclacayo desde arriva, la verdad que se ve sorprendente, aparte q no he vuelto por ahi desde hace decadas, como conseguistes las fotos? Ronnin? muy bonito hilo. Lima y sus alrededores siempre sorprendente.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buenas fotos...


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

maravillado por tan bonita ciudad, es pueblo campestre ideal mucho verde y aunque no lo crean se ve bien en las vistas panoramicas jajaja


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow , que buenas fotos !! Chaclacayo se ve muy bien desde el aire !!


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

se ve muy bonito y bien verde


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bonito Chaclacayo, pasé vacaciones inolvidables en la tranquilidad de sus barrios, bonitas fotos , felicitaciones


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve muy tranquilo y verde, me recuerda a Congata en Arequipa.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Excelente clima , muy lindo lugar para vivir


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos de Chaclacayo, no tenía idea que era tan grande.


----------



## jessy21 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Lindo lugar para vivir para los jubilados.*

Bueno estoy bromeando, en realidad es uno de los pocos lugares de lima donde se puede vivir en amplias zonas verdes y respirar aire mas limpio . A mi me encanta esta zona de Lima, justamente unos tios han comprado una casa por una de esas nuevas urbanizaciones que han aparecido donde es una zona privada para la clase media . bueno lindas fotos .:cheers:


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

Buenas fotos :banana: En Chaclacayo hay zonas residenciales cerradas muy buenas  y bien verdes :banana: es un buen lugar poara darse una escapadita de LIma


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me enamoré, me encantan las ciudades con bastantes zonas verdes ^^


----------

